# New to felines



## Sage (May 16, 2008)

I have always be a dog lover, I have a 4 year old Bull Terrier mix her name is Sushi very sweet girl!
And then after we got a 3 month old now 4 month old "Hunting Kitten" lol (Rusty) I'm hooked!
I recently adopted a playmate for Rusty 6 month old it's a Siamese mix male kitten He's a overly affectionate cat too! I have never seen a cat actually snuggle and want to be as close to you as possible!

Rusty









My new Siamese mix whom I have not named yet name suggestions would be great so far I have Milo and Oliver in mind.









Aaaaaand Sushi my little baby


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Rusty's fur looks "ticked" like an abyssinian cat's fur over his body. (no stripes, just hairs with alternating bands of color from root to tip) Oliver is a dilute orange (ginger) kitty. Whoops! I guess I should say _I vote to name him _Oliver. Oliver sounds cute and you can shorten it to a love-name by calling him Ollie.
May I give Sushi a kiss, please? She looks so sweet!


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

you have such cuties!!!

Welcome


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

What gorgeous animals! I vote for Oliver, too.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Cute babies!


----------



## Sage (May 16, 2008)

Thanksfor the replies! 
Oliver it is! It fits him well, I used to have a Boxer dog named Oliver.
Abyssinian I'm going to look that breed up! Rusty does look different


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

What cute faces on your kitties! Welcome to the Forum and congrats on becoming a new cat 'human.'


----------

